# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Pita o alzabara

## perdiguera

En mi pueblo a estas plantas le llamamos alzabaras, con b; o pitas, los más finos.
Otro nombre que le dan es ágave americano.
Tienen una particularidad y es que dan una sola floración en su vida tras la que mueren.
Esta está en las últimas, a punto de morir.
Me encanta el vástago que producen así como sus flores y ese rasgo diferenciador de la reproducción, que lo conozco en animales, salmónidos, calamar, etc. pero no en plantas.

----------


## jlois

Vaya , pues si que es curioso. Una planta con un único propósito, florecer una vez y después...morir. Muy interesante.

----------


## perdiguera

La planta se pasa muchos años como las pequeñas que tiene a su lado la de la imagen. Verde y con hojas carnosas tipo cactus con espinas en los bordes, pero un año, no sé cuantos necesita, decide reproducirse y crear sus flores y semillas y entonces genera esa especie de palo con ramificaciones que es realmente su aparato reproductor, realizada la función reproductora se vuelve marrón y cae el palo y se seca, tardando para ello unos tres meses.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En Sevilla también, les llamanos Pita.
Aunque ahora estoy en Barcelona por el móvil.

----------


## Los terrines

Yo también las conozco como pitas; nunca había oído la palabra alzabara.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo de alzabaras será por el esparrago que alza.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Pues menudo espárrago! en el caso de mi foto alcanza más de 8 metros de alto.

----------


## Luján

He de decir que las pitas no sólo se reproducen por ese espárrago.

En casa teníamos una que dio más hijas que años tenía Matusalén, y sin sacar ni un palo ninguna de ellas.


Lo que me costó arrancarlas.

En muchos lugares se usan como lindes de terrenos, y para producir cuerdas.

¡Ah!, y en mi tierra se llaman pitas o piteras

----------


## perdiguera

Como siempre Luján tiene razón, no sólo se multiplican por la vara que alzan sino que también lo pueden hacer por rizomas subterráneos.
Pero cuando sale la vara se muere sí o sí.
Yo creo que el hecho de sacar la vara es por que así hay una mayor posibilidad de ocupar terrenos más alejados de donde la vieja tiene las raíces y así encontrar nuevas tierras que colonizar.

----------


## REEGE

Chicos por mi zona: PITAS.

----------


## REEGE

Y os pongo una foto de las que hay por el Fresnedas, algunas como caballos...jejeje

----------

